# Super Bowl XLVII Conspiracy Thread



## MJG420 (Feb 3, 2013)

Figured I would beat everyone else to the punch and see who all thinks the power outtage was due to natural causes or intentional to offset the mementum of the Ravens?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 3, 2013)

I think a hacker bet big on the game to go past 10 PM eastern.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 3, 2013)

I was thinking a hacker too but just for a disruption.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 3, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> I think a hacker bet big on the game to go past 10 PM eastern.


This would be the BEST bet lol, lights have went out during a game before but prolly just a big coincidence.


----------



## blacksun (Feb 4, 2013)

Didn't matter if it shifted the momentum, ravens still won it.

The real conspiracy is, were the brothers in on it together so they could make some sweet cash at the bookie's? Put up a couple mil each no problem.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Feb 4, 2013)

It's New Orleans... power outages happen often. Not just in the run down areas (like the Superdome location) but everywhere.


----------



## biglungs (Feb 4, 2013)

looked to me like the lights were on and bmore was ready to go the delay lasted even longer bcuz SF equipment wasnt coming on they were prbly fucking with it in the dark


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 4, 2013)

LOL,and Beyonce was potentialy making an illuminati hand gesture during performance according to some new sources,,,ehermyahoo.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 4, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> It's New Orleans... power outages happen often. Not just in the run down areas (like the Superdome location) but everywhere.


They just replaced almost the entire power grid after Katrina, I think an electrician fucked-up when renovating the stadium...breaker box probably blew.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 4, 2013)

Fourty whiners always claim conspiracy theory when they end up on the losing side. Lol hilarious.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 4, 2013)

LOL It was the shitty halftime performance that killed the lights.


----------



## longman (Feb 4, 2013)

I wouldn't know. I have an annual tradition of not watching the halftime show. Just too many years of pathetic for me to get duped in to paying attention.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Feb 5, 2013)

Has anyone ever noticed that most conspiracy theories can be explained by incompetence. It's like something that happened was such a simple case of someone not doing their job that you can't even believe it. You know?


----------

